# ADGA Service Memo Questions



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey! 

This is my first time dealing with service memos, so I have a couple of questions. I bought 2 ND does who had been penned with a buck from August 10th through September 1st when I bought them. We didn't know at the time if they were pregnant, so she gave me service memos just in case. Well, they are pregnant and seem to be due in the next couple of weeks. The seller put August 18th as the breeding date. Does this date need to be exact? It could have been as early as August 10th. Also, is ADGA picky about the forms? She only had one of the forms from ADGA (the carbon copy one), so we photocopied it for the 2nd doe. Does anyone know if this will be accepted? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

An approximate breeding date is fine. The service memo used should be fine.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks. The date she put is only about a week off at most. I tried to look it up on the adga site, but it's not wanting to open for me today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Karen  it doesn't have to be like to the day 

And the ADGA site server is down I believe..


----------



## ericjohn19 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi may I join the discussion I am buying anglo nubian, both parents are adga registered. can i register the doe directly to my name or should the owner need to register it first then process transfer of ownership?

Thanks


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Ericjohn! This sounds like what's being discussed right now on the thread "Needing guidance on registering." It sounds like you need to make sure the person where the doe was born fills out the correct forms--check that thread to make sure I explained that right!

Also, welcome to TGS!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need the proper form filled out and signed by the owner. Then you can fill out and sign your portion and mail it in.


----------

